# The Monster Boy pulls it off!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The Tito Monster got a nice Q today in Open Jumpers (preferred) to finish his OJP title. Yay Tito!
He NQ'd in standard excellent A (preferred), on a really tough course. The tunnel was wrapped around the up leg of the dog walk, the dogs were to go into the right side of the tunnel, then up the dog walk. When you have a tunnel sucker like Tito, it just wasn't going to happen. But that's okay, almost all the other dogs did the same thing. I didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job Tito. He will need a whole paragraph for all those titles!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Not knowing all of the lingo I am assuming Mr. Tito done good! :woot2:

Way to go Tito Monster


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gimme a T...Gimme an I....Gimme a T.....Gimme an O! What's that spell??? TITO, TITO, TITO!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to Go Tito and Barb!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the new title!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go you two.. what a great job he is doing in Agility! WHOOHOOOO!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think he's trying to impress Mira, he thinks she's verrrrrrrrrrry cute. I told him he has a long way to go, buddy boy, she'll kick your fuzzy butt!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't want to take too much credit when I don't deserve it. I need to remind you guys that the gal we take lessons from is running him in the trials for me, I'm still hobbling around and still have an air cast ("boot") on my right foot. 
The gal we take lessons from is the most incredible, awesome, talented, wonderful, fantastic handler in the whole world!




Dallas Gold said:


> Way to Go Tito and Barb!!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, but I don't want to take too much credit when I don't deserve it. I need to remind you guys that the gal we take lessons from is running him in the trials for me, I'm still hobbling around and still have an air cast ("boot") on my right foot.
> The gal we take lessons from is the most incredible, awesome, talented, wonderful, fantastic handler in the whole world!


I'm sure she is amazing but I don't think she is responsible for fostering the focus and talent it takes to be so versatile and successful. I think his Mom deserves a lot more credit than she gives herself.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Go Team Tito!!! So exciting that now you will be in both excellent classes, YAHOOO!!!

You also did all of his training up until the air cast, so give yourself some credit, silly lady. When the heck do you get that darn thing off?!

Mira says she is very impressed! She wants to see some video!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

GO TITO!!!!

And Quinnie says just wait until next time she will get her OJ (no P) too. 

I too was playing agility this weekend. We NQ'd all runs but had 3 that were on the borderline of BRILLIANT!!!! In a hard exc std course, she NQ because I slowed up at the last jump and she dropped the bar!!!! Can you say handler bonehead? Had a beyond stupendous jumpers run going on Sat in open, and just fell apart the last 4 jumps. Handler bonehead again. :doh: Had people dropping their lower jaws until that. 

Today in exc std, Quinnie decided to take a detour. That did not make the handler happy,  other than that it was flawless. Then her jumpers run today was just outstanding, she FLEW around the course as effortlessly as you can possibly imagine. She was over 2 seconds under the closest other dogs time. However..... the 3rd jump the bar dropped.  I don't think it was either of our 'faults', just one of those darn bar moments. I was really bummed it was a truly phenominal run. Quinn is going to give those border collies a run for their money. She says labs can be border collies too. 

Oh and Gabby has her match on Friday! :wavey:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds awesome for Quinnie! Looking forward to hearing about the match!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations! I find agility classes/titles very baffling, but it sounds like he did very well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Team Tito


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

This boot thing is VERY frustrating. 
As long as I wear it, I can walk semi-normally. I tried yesterday to go without it for 1/2 hour, and by the end of that time, I was limping so badly the whole other side of my body hurt. 
I don't know when it will come off. At this point "never" seems a possiblity. Ok, I know that's not the case, but it sure seems that way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Team!!!! love the Tito Monster!!!!!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

That is really cool Barb, congrats to you, Tito and his handler!
Are you going to run him in regular vs. preferred, too? 
Along with a press agent Tito is going to need a secretary too, soon, to keep track of all his new title certificates


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! You do know that Fisher and his daddy have been my inspiration, don't you?
I don't plan to run him in regular, no. There's no real benefit, and I don't think the repeated jumping at 24 inches is good for these big chested heavy boned guys. 
Honestly, I never planned to trial him in agility at all. Just thought it might be fun to do to keep him in shape over the winter when we can't do field. We started taking lessons, and the trainer said hey, he's GOOD, you should trial him!!! And here we are, running in excellent!




K9-Design said:


> That is really cool Barb, congrats to you, Tito and his handler!
> Are you going to run him in regular vs. preferred, too?
> Along with a press agent Tito is going to need a secretary too, soon, to keep track of all his new title certificates


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks, but I don't want to take too much credit when I don't deserve it. I need to remind you guys that the gal we take lessons from is running him in the trials for me, I'm still hobbling around and still have an air cast ("boot") on my right foot.
> The gal we take lessons from is the most incredible, awesome, talented, wonderful, fantastic handler in the whole world!


Your transporting him, right? You deserve kudos for getting him involved!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the entire crew is fantastic!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats to the Tito man. Did Jordan get out there yet? I know from the pics SM posted she is a natural at tunnels and maybe could teach the Tito man a thing or two.



hotel4dogs said:


> The Tito Monster got a nice Q today in Open Jumpers (preferred) to finish his OJP title. Yay Tito!
> He NQ'd in standard excellent A (preferred), on a really tough course. The tunnel was wrapped around the up leg of the dog walk, the dogs were to go into the right side of the tunnel, then up the dog walk. When you have a tunnel sucker like Tito, it just wasn't going to happen. But that's okay, almost all the other dogs did the same thing. I didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats Tito!!! Preferred dogs rock!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh lordy, we have a BIG issue with tunnels....the monster boy LOVES LOVES LOVES tunnels, and will head for the tunnel if it's anywhere in his field of vision! In training I have to stay really close to him and call him off the tunnel several times, and immediately, or he will suck right into that tunnel :doh:. He's NQ'd twice because he went into a tunnel when he wasn't supposed to! 



GoldenCamper said:


> Congrats to the Tito man. Did Jordan get out there yet? I know from the pics SM posted she is a natural at tunnels and maybe could teach the Tito man a thing or two.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope you will soon be out there running the courses with Tito.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Oh lordy, we have a BIG issue with tunnels....the monster boy LOVES LOVES LOVES tunnels, and will head for the tunnel if it's anywhere in his field of vision! In training I have to stay really close to him and call him off the tunnel several times, and immediately, or he will suck right into that tunnel :doh:. He's NQ'd twice because he went into a tunnel when he wasn't supposed to!


I guess that isn't funny, but it sure made me grin.


----------

